# Virus in my USB drive



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 11, 2008)

i have a kingston data traveller 8 gb pen drive..everytime i try to open it i get the following error--'windows cannot access the specified device,path or file.you may not have appropriate permissions to access the item"

AVG Resident shield gives the following error-"

                                     "file name : h:\system\driveguard\driveprotect.exe
                                      threat name : virus identified worm/autoit.bqm
                                                            detected on open

after this either i use heal or move to vault or ignore..i'm not able to access my pendrive..if i heal or use the move to vault options & double click my drive..i am asked to select the program to use to open it..if i ignore it..the problem remains the same..only formatting the drive brings things back to normal..but it keeps on occuring, ........how do i stop this?


----------



## pimpom (Jul 11, 2008)

It seems your computer is also infected with the virus and keeps re-infecting your USB drive even if you format it.

One thing you can try is Trend Micro's HouseCall. Trend Micro are the makers of PC-cillin and TM Internet Security anti-malware products. "Housecall" is their free online service for scanning your computer for all sorts of malware - viruses, spyware, worms, trojans. The URL is *housecall.trendmicro.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

Did you try formating the drive in a linux machine (or via LIVE CD), then formatting and reinstalling windows on YOUR machine, then using it ?


----------



## goel.suraj (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello Friends,

I knew that the all people really distrubed  with PEN DRIVE virus which easily transfer in the pen drive/system. How to stop and delete before making changes in the system .

I can read many problems about that.

SOLUTION
Here the solution of all the query is AUTORUN EATER 

Download the autorun eater

After installation
The start sound is great.It's really enjoying by you
The Scan Priority is High on the right click in the system tray icon.

Enjoy this software which is shield of the computer and the laptop.
It deny the virus which is automatically transfer in the system. Delete it.
For example: virus name _snake.exe.vbs_ which directly going in the Windows directly. The dangerous viruses(exe) stopped only by this software.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

autorun eater is the best thing we have now for autorun.inf


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 2, 2010)

Always keep a folder named _autorun.inf_ in your pen drive and ask others to create the folder before you borrow someone else's pen drive. This folder prevents the creation of autorun.inf file in the pen drive and hence the virus cannot spread. in case, the folder cannot be created, the pen drive is already affected by the virus. try this in that case:

open notepad and write the follwing

```
del /f autorun.inf
md autorun.inf
attrib +h +s autorun.inf
```


save this file as _xyz.bat _and place it inside the pen drive's root. Now open the file, it will run in a command prompt window_._
This will create the folder named autorun.inf & make it invisible (normally) to prevent accidental deletion. Hope it works


----------

